# Nuking FX Sponges



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Can I nuke the sponge filters in my FX5's?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What exactly do you mean by nuke?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Microwave? I did some sponge filters the other day to kill black beard algae with no effect on the sponge itself.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you. I'm starting to FX5's againg in a new tank and just want to make sure no pathogens


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

just boil the sucker for 10 min, it will kill all. Im not sure the microwave will melt the plastic.


----------

